# parroty people.....



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

where do you buy your parrot supplies from? at the moment i buy my toys, seed mix, tidy mix etc from all different places and just recently i've noticed the quality of the seed mix going down while the price goes up. so i'm after recomendation of a website where i can buy it all for a decent price. i know there's northern parrots but TBH i find them quite expensive.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Have you tried any of these:

www.robharvey.com
www.dietecuk.co.uk
Parrot,Toys,cages,foods,seed,parrots,birds,
Allpetz
Home
Parrot Food, Bird Seed and Avian Supplies from Junglegold.

I know the seed quality of Rob Harvey & Jungle Gold to be good as I buy off them at the shows (next one being at Newark County Show Ground on Sunday 13th feb :whistling2 and Dietec seed mixes are usually very good.

Bob at Midlands Parrots is usually very helpful as is Scarlett & Scarletts & Emma at AllPetz.

I am finding that to get a high quality seed it is now costing a lot more & the cheap brands are full of useless biscuits, peanuts & monkey nuts.........as the prices of Sunflower seed has risen in the last few years (due to it being sold to manufacture new fuels!!) the seed companies have been adding more & more cheap fillers :bash:


----------



## KutButLykee (Dec 27, 2009)

I get my food from Wilkinsons..(this if for my budgie:mf_dribble
Then i just got a whole load of treats and toys from Zooplus.co.uk
And they have lots of stuff for parrots too and its pretty cheap! x


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've used junglegold for my softbill seed, very high quality


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks for the replies, got plenty to have a looksie at.


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

i have used northan parrots for the last 4 years with no problems, but will check out the other links to see what there like 

Parrot Supplies - UK Online Parrot Shop, Huge Range & Fast Delivery

i have found them very helpfull, an can highly recommend them : victory:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

My Sennie gets a mix from the pet shop called "Fruity Parrot" Which i think is quite good even though it has lots of seeds which are fatty, but it has a lot of fruit and veg with it too. He also gets fruit and veg, and anything that i give him really..(Mealies, Chicken bits, Monkey Nuts, etc..). But i'd love to give him a better diet, all those pellets are so expensive though.. Just had a look at Rob Harvey..defo gonna get lots of stuff from him now!! I hear sprouted seeds are good too...anyone know what the "perfect" diet would be for a Sennie? Oo one last question...i just fill the bowl..how much exactly should they have? I used this website before.. PARROTCARE


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I use Northern Parrots for toys, Local pet shop for food. Ebay for cages. :welcome:


----------



## saraheh (Oct 11, 2009)

I buy my cockatiel food from either my vet or vetuk.co.uk I only use harrisons bird food as it's little pellets not seed so no husks and no mess plus contains everything they need. Also they have a building up 1 for birds under a year then a lifetime seed. It lasts longer as you don't need as much. 

I get my toys from various Internet sites and eBay sometimes pets at home.


----------

